# Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you Marrese Crump Starring in: Formless!!!!



## Guro Harold (May 21, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Guro Marrese Crump of FCS-Kali will be starring in an upcoming movie named, "Formless". This is about Marrese's third movie project with this one being shepherded by RZA. Tuhon Ray Dionaldo will be featured within movie as well.

I am a senior member of FCS-Kali but I am not getting compensated in anyway for this post. I am posting this with pride as a friend of Marrese and Ray and both of these gentlemen were members also of MT in the past as well. So let's its like we are saluting our own in a way.

[video=youtube_share;ruZG_5C6o6o]http://youtu.be/ruZG_5C6o6o[/video]

It this is an issue admins, please remove.

Thanks,

Guro Harold


----------



## Guro Harold (May 22, 2013)

Second Sneek peek with Tuhon Ray Dionaldo in action at the very end.
[video=youtube_share;cma-rgd-QPo]http://youtu.be/cma-rgd-QPo[/video]


----------



## arnisador (May 22, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## Mauthos (May 23, 2013)

Looks good, hope it does well


----------



## BuffaloFOI (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice! I like Marrese! He's my pick for Stan Lee's Black Panther(TChalla) if it goes into production!


----------



## K-man (Jun 2, 2013)

Good action. Hopefully we will get to see it in Australia.   :asian:


----------

